# Barcellona trema: addio a Fabregas?



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Da calciomercato.com
PRIMAPAGINA Barcellona trema: addio a Fabregas?

05 settembre alle 18:00

Cesc Fabregas non è contento al Barcellona e starebbe meditando un clamoroso addio alla maglia dei blaugrana, per trovare maggiori opportunità per giocare titolare.

Lo spagnolo era arrivato in Catalogna per 35 milioni di euro l'estate scorsa dall'Arsenal, diventando subito un giocatore chiave e capace di vincere, con il Barça, Copa del Rey e il Mondiale con la Spagna. Ma, con l'arrivo di Tito Vilanova, Fabregas ha iniziato a giocare meno. E le sue parole non lasciano dubbi: "Non ci sono di solito grandi giocatori in panchina. Io penso sempre positivo sia per me che per i compagni, ma la mia faccia triste non la metto in campo. Me la porto a casa per meditare".

La notizia farà nascere ora rumors di mercato attorno a Fabregas, con l'Arsenal interessata a riportare il giocatore in Premier League magari già a gennaio. I Gunners, però, dovranno scontrarsi con la volontà di Fabregas, che non vuole giocare più al di fuori della Liga. E Vilanova, dunque, deve stare attento: il Real Madrid è in agguato. Per le italiane, invece, un altro giocatore solo da ammirare.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2012)

Ah si? E chi diavolo se lo comprerebbe adesso questo qui? Ha voluto fortemente il Barca, se lo tenga. E non lo dico perchè non è venuto da noi, perchè tanto a quel ipotetico trasferimento non ci ho mai creduto, ma perchè ha rifiutato OGNI destinazione.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Settembre 2012)

vada nel barça B.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Settembre 2012)




----------



## DexMorgan (5 Settembre 2012)

Cesc :*****:

Peccato che l'articolo sia una *******, dubito che abbia rotto con l'ambiente o che non si trovi più bene come all'inizio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

gli sta bene, non deve vincere niente con quella maglia...se aveva cervello, visto che è pure milanista, poteva chiedere di venire da noi e sarebbe stato titolare al 100%


----------



## prebozzio (5 Settembre 2012)

Vuole cambiare squadra e non vuole abbandonare la Liga: a meno che non sogni il Valencia... 

(Fabregas, Sanchez e 40 milioni per CR7?  )


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

Lo prendera' il piesge


----------



## Snake (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> gli sta bene, non deve vincere niente con quella maglia...se aveva cervello, visto che è pure milanista, poteva chiedere di venire da noi e sarebbe stato titolare al 100%



Il tutto ovviamente gratis


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il tutto ovviamente gratis



apposta ho detto chiedeva di essere ceduto al Milan, così il prezzo non sarebbe stato 30 milioni...


----------



## prd7 (5 Settembre 2012)

milanista?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> milanista?



dopo il Barca si...almeno così dicevano


----------



## Snake (5 Settembre 2012)

Siamo seri, non c'avevamo un euro. E la cifra che ha versato il Barca all'Arsenal è più vicina ai 40 mil che ai 30.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

su transfermark c'è scritto 34 in più c'erano tipo 6 di bonus...magari silvione faceva uno sforzo e con 20-25 milioni era nostro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Settembre 2012)

io sono convinto che quell'estate un interessamento se non una trattativa c'era,ma di fronte barça non potevamo nulla era questa la realtà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

per me il problema non era tanto il Barca, se Cesc voleva venire da noi, i Catalani non si sarebbero svenati per acquistarlo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabregas + Ronaldo = Fiumi di crodino


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me il problema non era tanto il Barca, se Cesc voleva venire da noi, i Catalani non si sarebbero svenati per acquistarlo


era questo il punto,fabregas sarebbe andato sicuramente via dall'arsenal,con la preferenza sul barça per ovvi motivi,in assenza dei blaugrana sarebbe andato altrove e la squadra più vicina era il milan...quindi s eil barça non lo avesse preso,secondo me veniva da noi


----------



## Snake (5 Settembre 2012)

Quindi siam passati dal poter prendere Fabregas a dover elemosinare il prestito di Aquilani, beati voi che credete alle favole, ah per la cronaca Wenger qualche giorno dopo la chiusura dell'affare disse che su Fabregas c'erano altre squadre facendo chiaramente i nomi, non c'era il Milan tra queste...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

sono d'accordo DMZtheRockBear, forse mi ero spiegato male io...se sceglieva noi per me lo prendevamo


----------



## hiei87 (6 Settembre 2012)

E' Carlota che l'ha convinto a venire da noi...Uomini di poca fede


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2012)

Io dico che alla fine arriverà in prestito gratuito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

che chieda lo svincolo allora che forse lo prendiamo


----------



## Vinz (6 Settembre 2012)

Ragà non prendiamoci in giro, avevamo i soldi appena per Bentivoglio (oggi manco quelli)..


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Settembre 2012)

sì,simply lo porterà al milan insieme a guardiola,è già scritto
io comincio già da adesso a dire: grazie bresidende


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo DMZtheRockBear, forse mi ero spiegato male io...se sceglieva noi per me lo prendevamo



chiamami solo dmz o donez...non vale la pena che scrivi tutto il nick xD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> chiamami solo dmz o donez...non vale la pena che scrivi tutto il nick xD


----------



## juventino (6 Settembre 2012)

Sinceramente mi sa di bufala.


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2012)

_E' già nostro (cit.)_. Stesso aereo di Strootman


----------



## prd7 (6 Settembre 2012)

Basta, ora stanno uscendo di nuovo notizie dal nulla.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (6 Settembre 2012)

devo cambiare avatar e rimettere quello con cesc...... in cesc we trust


----------



## Djici (6 Settembre 2012)

ma bojan non aveva detto che un barceloniano voleva venire al milan 

ECCOLO


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma bojan non aveva detto che un barceloniano voleva venire al milan
> 
> ECCOLO



.....era Messi.


----------



## Djici (6 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....era Messi.


io ero quasi sicuro che era uno tra zubizarreta, bakero o stoichkov


----------



## GioNF (7 Settembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> _E' già nostro (cit.)_. Stesso aereo di Strootman



Chiaramente un volo Windjet


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Da calcionercato.com
PRIMAPAGINA Fabregas in prestito al Milan?

07 settembre alle 10:00

Dopo i fischi a Barcellona: "Non sono un panchinaro". Milan, Fabregas tentazione complicata. Non sarà facile ingaggiarlo a gennaio, ma considerando i buoni rapporti tra le due società non è da escludere un prestito per la sua valorizzazione.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Settembre 2012)

Diavolo se viene Fabregas xD


----------



## DannySa (7 Settembre 2012)

Aspettiamo che bocciarello arrivi e confermi tutto


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2012)

AHAHAHAH dai riapriamo un altro topic su fabregas, 19293299439439 pagine a farci le teghe mentali per poi non arrivare e chiuderlo


----------



## Frikez (7 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAH dai riapriamo un altro topic su fabregas, 19293299439439 pagine a farci le teghe mentali per poi non arrivare e chiuderlo



Moc moc


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb
Milan, dalla Spagna una clamorosa voce su Fabregas

09.09.2012 21.20 di Simone Bernabei 

Fonte:Fichajes.net
La voce arriva dalla Spagna e se confermata sarebbe una vera e propria bomba di mercato. Secondo il portale iberico , infatti, il Milan potrebbe presto chiedere informazioni al Barcellona per Cesc Fabregas. Il centrocampista blaugrana non sta avendo molto spazio con l'avvento di Tito Villanova, e per questo motivo la sua permanenza al Camp Nou è tutt'altro che scontata. Il Milan, quindi, ci starebbe pensando per rafforzarsi nel mercato di gennaio.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Da calcionews24 
21:25 | 09/09 Calciomercato Milan, dalla Spagna conferme su Fabregas

CALCIOMERCATO MILAN SPAGNA BARCELLONA FABREGAS - Fabregas potrebbe davvero finire al Milan. Secondo il portale Fichajes.net il Milan potrebbe presto intavolare una trattativa con il Barcellona per Cesc Fabregas . Fabregas non è in un buon momento con il proprio club e potrebbe lasciare il Camp Nou. Siamo autorizzati dunque ad aspettarci grande sorprese dal mercato di Gennaio. Per il momento i tifosi rossoneri sono in attesa.

Giuseppe Andriani


----------



## E81 (9 Settembre 2012)

scusa ma la fonte, per il nome che ha, mi fa ridere! ahahahahahhahahah!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> scusa ma la fonte, per il nome che ha, mi fa ridere! ahahahahahhahahah!



...più fonte di così......


----------



## E81 (9 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...più fonte di così......



ahahhahahahahhah!


----------



## Brain84 (9 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo venduto Ibra e Thiago SIlva per prendere Fabregas e CR7..wow che risparmio sugli ingaggi signori!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo venduto Ibra e Thiago SIlva per prendere Fabregas e CR7..wow che risparmio sugli ingaggi signori!



Si, ma adesso Silvio vende la villa.....


----------



## Brain84 (9 Settembre 2012)

Come se vendere una villa da 450 mln di euro si facesse in un giorno...i giornalisti sono proprio delle capre indegne veramente


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

Da calcionews24 
MILAN / FABREGAS / SACCHI - Arrigo Sacchi, intervenuto a La Xarxa, ha parlato di Cesc Fabregas ed un suo possibile approdo al Milan: "Fabregas è un grande giocatore, ha giocato molto bene in Inghilterra; è un giocatore del Barcellona e della nazionale spagnola. Cesc a Milano? I problemi non saranno risolti dal giocatore, ma dovranno essere le società a parlare tra loro. Puoi avere i migliori giocatori al mondo, ma non è certa la vittoria".

Alessio Eremita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2012)

ma quando viene...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2012)

Dunque: a giugno arrivano Yarmolenko e Yanga a parametro 0, poi Fabregas e Ronaldo come regali del brescidende.
Il Milan 2013-2014 sarà così:
Abbiati
Abate Mexes Yanga-M'Biwa Antonini

Boateng De Jong Fabregas

Robinho Ronaldo Yarmolenko


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
L’indiscrezione è di quelle che fanno saltare i tifosi sul divano, secondo voci che arrivano dalla Spagna, infatti, Cesc Fabregas potrebbe approdare al Milan il prossimo inverno. Bella suggestione, d’altronde il ragazzo ha lasciato intendere di non essere troppo felice a Barcellona, nonostante abbia fatto di tutto per tornare in Catalogna lo scorso anno. Vicinissimo al Milan, proprio prima di prendere la via che l’ha portato alla corte di Guardiola e Vilanova, il centrocampista spagnolo ha fatto una scelta di cuore ed ha accettato l’idea di doversi giocare il posto in una squadra già piuttosto rodata, con centrocampisti dal livello assoluto che spesso l’hanno costretto alla panchina od a giocare fuori posizione. A distanza di un anno, però, secondo i bene informati il ragazzo ci avrebbe ripensato, vorrebbe giocare, tornare leader come lo era nell’Arsenal, ed allora l’accostamento al Milan, in cerca di nuove colonne, viene facile. Certo, però, sembra stonare con le recenti mosse di mercato di casa rossonera, volte più al contenimento dei costi ed ad una ricostruzione fondata su giovani talentuosi, ma ancora da valorizzare. Ecco perché questa bellissima suggestione, con il Milan e Fabregas che convolerebbero a nozze dopo tanti anni di corteggiamento rossonero, appare lontanissima dal potersi trasformare in realtà. Innanzitutto c’è da sondare la volontà del Barcellona, difficile che Vilanova si voglia liberare di un giocatore di questa caratura, per di più capace di ricoprire tutti i ruoli della mediana e di giocare anche nel tridente offensivo. I blaugrana hanno pagato Fabregas 40 milioni di euro (34 più 6 di bonus) solo un anno fa e versano nelle casse del giocatore 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione d’ingaggio. Difficile che, anche qualora accettassero l’idea del prestito, lascino partire il giocatore a titolo gratuito, dovendo ammortizzare la spesa fatta un anno orsono. Ancora più difficile, poi, che possano anche pensare di accollarsi parte dell’oneroso ingaggio del giocatore che, per la metà almeno, andrebbe a gravare sulle disastrate finanze del Milan. La situazione economica rossonera è esattamente quella di metà luglio, quando partivano Thiago Silva ed Ibrahimovic per rimettere a posto i conti ed abbassare notevolmente il monte ingaggi. Difficile immaginare un Milan che possa portare a casa un giocatore che verrebbe a costare (nella migliore delle ipotesi, e cioè in prestito gratuito) almeno 3 milioni d’ingaggio, per di più con la certezza di non poterlo impiegare in Champions (complicato che Vilanova non gli faccia vedere il campo durante tutto il girone di qualificazione) e con la consapevolezza di avere più di qualche difficoltà a riscattarlo, per usare un eufemismo. Non si vede dove possa essere l’affare. Non lo sarebbe sicuramente per il Barcellona che si priverebbe di un giocatore importante senza guadagnarci nulla e con un problema che si ripresenterebbe dopo soli 6 mesi. Non lo sarebbe per il giocatore che andrebbe a giocare senza la ribalta della Champions e con la consapevolezza di dover tornare comunque in Catalogna. Non lo sarebbe per il Milan che si caricherebbe un ingaggio pesante per un “contratto a tempo determinato” e con impiego limitato al solo campionato, per quanto il livello di Fabregas sia assolutamente alto. Una suggestione da lasciar perdere, nulla di concreto e, almeno al momento, di concretizzabile. Non ci sono le condizioni per un’operazione del genere che appare niente più che un’indiscrezione priva di qualsiasi fondamento. Salvo che gli scenari cambino radicalmente da qui a gennaio, ci sentiamo assolutamente sereni nel poter affermare che quello fra Fabregas ed il Milan è un matrimonio che non s’ha da fare.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2012)

Chissà se Boccia ritornerà a fare la sua trollante professione...c'è pane per i suoi denti


----------



## S T B (10 Settembre 2012)

dovrebbero legare certa gente, sono da manicomio! Accostare Fabregas al Milan è come mangiare la pasta con la nutella!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chissà se Boccia ritornerà a fare la sua trollante professione...c'è pane per i suoi denti


Ragazzi, l'anno passato l'affare saltò per dei dettagli che non sto qui a spiegarvi, difatti è stato rimandato all'anno seguente, cioè il 2012. Forse i tempi si allungheranno ancora un po' ma so per certo che si farà, ho sentito la suocera di Sesc che mi ha riferito che già stanno cercando casa a Milano. Ragazzi, Sesc ui chen.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sesc ui chen.


----------



## Frikez (11 Settembre 2012)

Prestito con diritto di riscatto..è fatta


----------



## 2515 (11 Settembre 2012)

Dire che è impossibile sarebbe poco.
Fabregas se si sente triste bravo pirla, se voleva fare il titolare andando al barcellona non ha capito proprio un *****, là ci è andato per avere trofei sul palmares e basta, poi si è accorto che se non sei in campo l'attenzione non te la prendi. Da noi sarebbe stato un leader e titolare fisso, ha voluto la strada comoda, che se la goda e non si lamenti.


----------



## Sanfuka (11 Settembre 2012)

che boaita...


----------



## Dottorm (11 Settembre 2012)

In questi anni abbiamo appreso che voce di popolo, voce di Dio... molto spesso dietro chiacchiere insistenti dei giornali c'è una parte di verità.

Le cose sono due, o Fabregas è davvero scontento (e comunque in quel caso non verrà certo al Milan), o sta solo facendo casino per ottenere un adeguamento contrattuale. E di questi tempi è anormale il contrario.


----------



## GioNF (11 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> dovrebbero legare certa gente, sono da manicomio! Accostare Fabregas al Milan è come mangiare la pasta con la nutella!


 provata, se ci si mette lo zucchero al posto del sale si mangia  ciò significa che, con i dovuti accorgimenti, Cesc darà nostro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Settembre 2012)

Nel caso dovesse veramente venire da noi, di sicuro non lo riscatteremo.


----------

